# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  نحوه decode کردن فایل apk در اندروید

## omid_student

سلام دوستان
من از ابزار apktool برای استخراج فایل های apk توی ویندوز و لینوکس استفاده کردم
فک کردم اندروید هم جاوا رو توی خودش گنجونده و میتونم اون رو فراخوانی کنم  و از ابزار
apktoo استفاده کنم ولی نتونستم
ایا شما راه حلی دارید که من بتونم توی سیستم عامل اندروید این کار رو کنم؟
(command shell های اندروید رو دیدم دو تا فایل به چشم به نام های dexopt و decoder خورد حالا نمیدونم کارشون استخراج و کامپایل فایل هست یا نه در کل نتونستم(
با تشکر

----------


## negin51

دوست عزیز decode کردن فایل apk به این سادگیها نیست.اما نرم افزار dalvic editor که توی وب میتونی پیداش کنی تا حدود زیادی فایلهای سورس داخل apk رو برات بیرون میکشه.کلا ویرایش فایل apk درون گوشی کار سخت یا حتی نشدنی هست.برای کارای سبکتر نظیر ویرایش نام و آیکون و بعضی خصوصیات دیگر فایل apk میتونی نرم افزار  apk editor رو از سایت فارسروید دانلود کنی.

----------


## Apriliyaa

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%D9%87-eclips

----------


## djtrex

apktool فایل رو disassemble میکنه و تبدیل میکنه به فرمت smali  
شما میتونید تغییراتتون رو بدید 
بعد دوباره assemble کنید و با کلید خودتون sign کنید. نرم افزار های کرک شده به این صورت هستن مثل ez pdf reader ولی چون امضا فرق میکنه باید حتما پاک کنید تا apk اصلی رو نصب کنید. ممکنه توی کد هم tamper checking داشته باشه یعنی امضا برنامه فرق کنه بگه برنامه اجرا نشه.
همچنین resource ها و مانیفست رو هم دیکود میکنه. (مثل layout.xml یا string.xml و ...)

برای decompile میتونید از d2j-dex2jar به همراه jd-gui استفاده کنید.
اول با d2j-dex2jar به jar تبدیل میکنید بعد با jd-gui میخونید کد هارو
ممکنه بعضی از فایل ها دیکامپایل نشده باشن یا ناقص باشن در نتیجه نمیشه یه تغییر داد بعد دوباره کامپایل کرد مگه اینکه خودتون کد هارو بازسازی کنید.
اگه با proguard هم obfuscate شده باشه خوندن کدها سخت میشه.

*برای این کار پیشنهاد میکنم حتما این ویدیو رو ببینید:
**لینک ویدیو:
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SRfk321I5o

*لینک ابزار ها:

-apktool:
*https://ibotpeaches.github.io/Apktool/

*-jd GUI
*http://jd.benow.ca/

*-dex2jar:
*https://github.com/pxb1988/dex2jar 
*نحوه پیاده سازی tamper check و چک کردن امضا برنامه:
*https://www.nowsecure.com/resources/...er-techniques/
و
https://www.airpair.com/android/post...ur-android-app

----------


## EDRIS0131

> دوست عزیز decode کردن فایل apk به این سادگیها نیست.اما نرم افزار dalvic editor که توی وب میتونی پیداش کنی تا حدود زیادی فایلهای سورس داخل apk رو برات بیرون میکشه.کلا ویرایش فایل apk درون گوشی کار سخت یا حتی نشدنی هست.برای کارای سبکتر نظیر ویرایش نام و آیکون و بعضی خصوصیات دیگر فایل apk میتونی نرم افزار  apk editor رو از سایت فارسروید دانلود کنی.


من ديروز با apk editor ار كردم
نسخه پولي با امكانات بيشترم داره....
متاسفانه اين نرم افزار ها به راحتي حقوق كپي رايت رو نقض ميكنن
راحي هست كه بشه از اينجور سو استفاده ها جلوگيري كرد؟
امنيت برنامهخ رو بالا برد ؟(براي برنامه هاب افلاين به جز استفاده از سرور )

----------


## EDRIS0131

به روز رساني.....
دوستان كسي نيست راهنمايي كنه؟

----------

